# Photography and art blend



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

one of the nice things digital photography has brought is a merge between art and photography. forget about capturing the scene exactley like it was, very few of us can really do that with our cameras,.

sooooooo the next best thing is have a little fun and create your own art.

photo 1 is color efex solarization, the santa was actually standing in front of a store in broad daylight. i extracted him in elements and used the tonal contrast filter in nik color efex , the flower was actually done in elements 8.0 with the magic brush

last photo is a combo of color efex filters.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I like them all except for the first one. Even *I* must have some limits. :eeps:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

ha ha ha tooooooo funny....


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

santa looks really freaky... cool
i like the water pic, nice blend of blues
how's that extraction tool workng out?
i'd like to see you extract your car & put it in the first pic
watcha think?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

ill try it... im only using photoshop elements about 3 weeks now so my extractions can still look phoney but ill try it.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

what the hey
have fun with it
make it alice in wonderland like
something sinister


----------

